# Persons Majestic MFG Co. Bicycle reflector on eBay



## TicTocRob (Jan 8, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 8, 2018)

URL?


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 8, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Persons-Ma...784659?hash=item3afd0ff553:g:4KIAAOSwW9RaUmt0


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 8, 2018)

What's so urgent??


----------



## TicTocRob (Jan 8, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> What's so urgent??




[emoji23]‍♂️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TicTocRob (Jan 8, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Persons-Ma...784659?hash=item3afd0ff553:g:4KIAAOSwW9RaUmt0




Thanks for the help. I’m a rookie at this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rambler (Jan 9, 2018)

What is so *URGENT!* about this reflector? If this post-1933 reflector is simply for sale, why is it here on the pre-1933 discussion board? This post should be moved to "Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook" catagory.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 9, 2018)

Persons Majestic one of the coolest companies ever imho. And another New England great!!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 10, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> What's so urgent??



Its big and starting at $.99 with good pics. and includes free shipping!

*Persons Majestic Mfg,Co. No.337 LARGE 3 1/2” (37 Red Dot Bicycle Reflector)
Seller information*
robsantiques.413 (565 )
100% Positive feedback
Item condition:Used
Time left:4d 09h Sunday, 3:00PM
Current bid:
US $0.99
[ 1 bid ]
Enter US $1.04 or more 
Free shipping
Longtime member
Shipping:
FREE Expedited Shipping 
Item location:
Springfield, Massachusetts, United States
Ships to: 
United States


----------

